# 10 mg. prozac work for anyone?



## Kathy100 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok..I've run the range of med. trials over the summer and since I'm ready to go back to work in a couple days I'm done trialing! Don't want to be getting side effects and missing work over that now! I was wondering how many of you, if any found any success with only 10 mg of prozac? Unfortunately that has been the only amount I can handle without feeling wired. All other SSRIs I'm too sensitive too. I supplement that with a quarter to half a .5 mg. clonopin at times. Anymore than that and I'm falling asleep. Very frustrated and giving up at this point!


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

10mg is low, but it may help a little. Remember that prozac, along with the others, takes a good 6 weeks before it starts doing something. If you can handle 10mg for a while, you should be able to slowly bump it up over time.

The thing that struck me is that you had "trials" during the summer and now you're done. During a given summer, you can probably only give one, maybe two drugs a trial during that short of a time period. It takes 6-8 weeks for them to kick in, then you likely need to up the dose, give it some more time, rinse and repeat. Well, there goes your summer.

For many people, It's a long process finding the correct drugs which is why it is so frustrating. You will likely have to keep trying different ones until you find something that works well for you.
​


----------



## Kathy100 (Jun 21, 2012)

Side effects kept getting me so I really didn't get a full trial on any but the prozac. I managed to keep going with the prozac for 8 weeks at 20mg. and did notic a difference but I was taking klonopin every day. When I stopped the Klonopin cause its potentially addicting and I thought the prozac had kicked in ok, I discovered I was extremely wired on the 20mg. I gave Buspar a shot to replace the Klonopin but it made me feeling extremely down. I cut the prozac back to 10mg. and that was pretty much all I could tolerate. My psychiatrist said I'm extremely sensitive to the meds. I'm just hoping the 10mg. of prozac is enough to at least do something positive or I figure I'm just out of luck!


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Which issues are you having with it, what is keeping you from increasing the dose? I assume it's not only the being wired?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, 10mg more, I'm now up to 50mg


----------



## Kathy100 (Jun 21, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> Which issues are you having with it, what is keeping you from increasing the dose? I assume it's not only the being wired?


At the moment an opposite effect on only 10mg. of prozac as well now. I'm so frustrated right now with the med situation. I've been taking prozac daily for 14 days and the last 4 days, I have been feeling horribally down. Feel on the verge of tears all the time. I started back to inservice at the school where I work and have avoided co-workers and felt extremely sad and rejected for no reason. They are all friends who would not do that to me but I just feel lonely and distant. I'm ready to stop the prozac now too. Everything seems to have this effect and nothings helps me the way people claim it does them. I guess I'll have to give up on it. Without anything, I'll be anxious and stressed but at least I won't be depressed.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

swim said:


> yes, 10mg more, I'm now up to 50mg


How do you find prozac energy-wise? Is it more stimulating than other SSRIs?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> How do you find prozac energy-wise? Is it more stimulating than other SSRIs?


I find it more stimulating than cymbalta and paroxetine, less activating than citalopram which causes too much anxiety especially at the beginning of treatment.
Anyway this is the second time I try to go up to 50mg and I'm feeling much too wired, better settle at 40mg.


----------

